# One of my best yet



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got one of my best pictures yet on Saturday, so good that my cheap a** might pay to get a large print.










I just can't believe how clear it turned out. This is zoomed in on a paint program to the point where you are looking at individual pixels. The zoom is on the tree line, near center in the extreme background. Those white lines are trot lines over 100 yards away.










I'm sure the pro's in this forum expect this quality but considering I got this shooting free hand in a flat bottom jon boat with an old Nikon D50 on the one nice day off this month where I could hit the lake makes the feat that much greater.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shot. What lake is that.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Canyon lake


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Some more from Canyon this last weekend.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I didn't want to make another thread. These were from Concan a few days ago. Not the best weather but not bad either.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots. In that 2nd photo from Canyon, is that island off Comal park or has the low water created another island.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

MichaelW said:


> Nice shots. In that 2nd photo from Canyon, is that island off Comal park or has the low water created another island.


Yeah, that is the smaller island. I was sitting on the larger island.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice to see the Frio with so much water......


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

I love the pics from Concan! We stay just down from that spot on our annual dove hunt for the South Opener. Beautiful greenery and beautiful water, can't wait to get back there!


----------

